# Is a PhD really worth it?



## MD_Hopeful69 (Nov 20, 2019)

It must be great to fully understand how something works and be very wise in an area but some people I talked to said getting a PhD is brutal and they won’t be living lavish lifestyles


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 20, 2019)

PhD on what brother


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 20, 2019)

just get a job and make some money and make some family and have hobby bro


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 20, 2019)

If you're academically orientated


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 20, 2019)

No


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 20, 2019)

.


*NO PhD FOR YOUR FACE*


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 20, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> .
> 
> 
> *NO PhD FOR YOUR FACE*



OOF


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 20, 2019)

PHD is good if you have the money to afford it. The amount of knowledge you receive can really help you sift through the real world much better.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 20, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> The amount of knowledge you receive can really help you sift through the real world much better.



Meanwhile, lachowski just got good genes to go through the real world much better, and get what it's really important in life: a good looking family.

Getting knowledge in how to do business would suite anyone who hasn't face 100000000x better than getting another degree


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 20, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Meanwhile, lachowski just got good genes to go through the real world much better, and get what it's really important in life: a good looking family.
> 
> Getting knowledge in how to do business would suite anyone who hasn't face 100000000x better than getting another degree


I have trouble understanding what you’re trying to say


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 20, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> I have trouble understanding what you’re trying to say



PhD won't change shit in your life, it's the kind of thing that will change other people's life due to your discoveries.

If you want a good life, it's better to either be good-looking or be able to make money


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 20, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> PhD won't change shit in your life, it's the kind of thing that will change other people's life due to your discoveries.
> 
> If you want a good life, it's better to either be good-looking or be able to make money


You know, for a woman you're very smart. Thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 20, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> PhD won't change shit in your life, it's the kind of thing that will change other people's life due to your discoveries.
> 
> If you want a good life, it's better to either be good-looking or be able to make money


PHD is very good if you enjoy what you’re learning and want more in depth knowledge about it. Some of the handbooks and library playwrights available in those colleges are masterpieces (if you’re into that sort of thing)

It’s only a bad investment if you need to go into debt for it. So yes, poor people shouldn’t go for PHD’s as the job prospects might not yield their ideal income.

I agree also that if people are ugly they should either LDAR, do extensive surgery or kill themselves.

But for a high class normie or above, a PHD could be very helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 20, 2019)

??? a PhD is paid for like a job here in the netherlands. It doesn't cost you any money. People here do it for fun as it's an extension of your studentlife: Limited responsibilities, lots of flexibility with working hours, and lots of vacation. And you continue hanging out at university among other students and mainly young people.

Where the fuck are you guys from lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Nov 20, 2019)

If I was high iq I would have absolutely went for it, since I have vast intrest In things 
But since I am low iq trash, I can't study thoes things and absolutely cent do PhD.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 20, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> ??? a PhD is paid for like a job here in the netherlands. It doesn't cost you any money. People here do it for fun as it's an extension of your studentlife: Limited responsibilities, lots of flexibility with working hours, and lots of vacation. And you continue hanging out at university among other students and mainly young people.
> 
> Where the fuck are you guys from lmao


Why would someone pay for your education unless they were profiting tenfold off of you? 

You’re not telling the whole story


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 20, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Why would someone pay for your education unless they were profiting tenfold off of you?
> 
> You’re not telling the whole story


?? you are doing research and being paid to do so. STEM uni here.


----------



## 7 rings (Nov 20, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> ??? a PhD is paid for like a job here in the netherlands. It doesn't cost you any money. People here do it for fun as it's an extension of your studentlife: Limited responsibilities, lots of flexibility with working hours, and lots of vacation. And you continue hanging out at university among other students and mainly young people.
> 
> Where the fuck are you guys from lmao



jfl at this entire post, did you wake up yet?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 20, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> You know, for a woman you're very smart. Thank you for sharing your knowledge.



He is a ALPHA Male.


----------



## quantumzygomatics (Nov 20, 2019)

Physics PhD here, answer: no. depends. If you do it for the academic honours, no. If you love Research and a uni Environment, ofc. Financially? No.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 20, 2019)

7 rings said:


> jfl at this entire post, did you wake up yet?


mah nigah, its evening here. Everything i said is factual for getting a phd in the netherlands


----------



## Superking (Nov 20, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> It must be great to fully understand how something works and be very wise in an area but some people I talked to said getting a PhD is brutal and they won’t be living lavish lifestyles



I would say not really

it's kinda like this

after high school you realize people who finished high school don't know shit and you need a degree to know shit

after you finish a degree you realize people with a degree don't know shit and you need a masters to know shit

after you finish a masters you realize people with a master's don't know shit and people with a phd don't either, except about some very ridiculously specific things like vitamin B levels in salmon eggs or some shit they did their thesis on

i wouldn't get a phD unless I knew exactly how it was going to help me. getting a phD in medicine or law for example can score you a very prestigious job. literature or something, eh not really, best case scenario you're a prof after a long road of living as an adjunct professor and having the same social status as a grad student basically

my advice is, do something else and just read the books/studies these phd students read, save yourself the hassle of actually being in academia, unless it is a professional phd/MD


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Nov 21, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> ??? a PhD is paid for like a job here in the netherlands. It doesn't cost you any money. People here do it for fun as it's an extension of your studentlife: Limited responsibilities, lots of flexibility with working hours, and lots of vacation. And you continue hanging out at university among other students and mainly young people.
> 
> Where the fuck are you guys from lmao


Your country sounds awesome.


OwlGod said:


> He is a ALPHA Male.


What? I saw her post a boob pic on here.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 21, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> You know, for a woman you're very smart. Thank you for sharing your knowledge.


caged hard


quantumzygomatics said:


> Physics PhD here, answer: no. depends. If you do it for the academic honours, no. If you love Research and a uni Environment, ofc. Financially? No.


Damn bro I dropped my physics major 2 years before graduation because I was so goddamn burned out, congrats on getting a phd in it


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 21, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Your country sounds awesome.
> 
> What? I saw her post a boob pic on here.



Is not of him...


----------



## UllzzangSlayer (Nov 21, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> It must be great to fully understand how something works and be very wise in an area but some people I talked to said getting a PhD is brutal and they won’t be living lavish lifestyles


its up to you. @quantumzygomatics has one I think. If you want to do research then yea but if you want to get straight to work a masters is the way to go. I would never want to work in academia cause I have no interest in sitting in a dingy room arguing with pretentious autistic faggots on whether or not a square circle is mathematically valid.


LordNorwood said:


> caged hard
> 
> Damn bro I dropped my physics major 2 years before graduation because I was so goddamn burned out, congrats on getting a phd in it


im doing a physics major. Its no worse than anything else tbh. @quantumzygomatics easier to study then most of the other confusing, mindnumbing gay shit like pure math.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 21, 2019)

he seems to have orbital asymmetry and ptosis in his right eye


----------



## Duran (Nov 21, 2019)

No unless you have good studying genetics.


----------

